# SR, VQ, JZ or RB



## 180hero (Apr 23, 2007)

hi! i own a 1989 240 hatch and i was wondering which swap would be the cheapest and work the best... i am leaning towards VQ cuz i can get one for cheap but how much work is involved and do they sell motor mount kits for it??


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

SR. it was made to fit into an S-chassis. the others are very expensive and require custom parts to complete.


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

yes i agree


----------



## jcorbi82 (Jul 23, 2006)

trmn8r said:


> yes i agree


The answer, for me: Option 5... KA-T. Yes, I saw all those letters of engine codes you posted... RB is supposed to be a monstrously powerful 6, SR is a 2.0L but EXCELLENT for big big turbos, and VQ? That's new... but I looked at Rogoman's post after I posted about something that was indeed already excellently covered, and it seems (to me, at first glance, thanks to rogoman Putting "$3000" (decent parts, I suppose) into making a KA (all 3 kinds of it were covered in the article) a Turbo KA will be checper than putting in an SR20 from Japan, "$10,000"... or an RB, which is supposed to be VERY involved, and I can see why: "More than $10,000".... 

... I'd say KA-T, this is what I would do. P.S.: There is already a KA-something in your 240SX, unless you bought it as a shell with no engine (cool,) or already swapped (cooler..)


----------



## jcorbi82 (Jul 23, 2006)

P.S. I know what the VQ engine is, it is the new 6 that is in the G35 - which is becoming a G37, i wonder how much more speed that equates to, really - and 350Z. FYI


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

whoever pays $10,000 for an SR swap should be shot in the face. thats about how much RB26 swaps run.


----------



## 180hero (Apr 23, 2007)

jcorbi82 said:


> The answer, for me: Option 5... KA-T. Yes, I saw all those letters of engine codes you posted... RB is supposed to be a monstrously powerful 6, SR is a 2.0L but EXCELLENT for big big turbos, and VQ? That's new... but I looked at Rogoman's post after I posted about something that was indeed already excellently covered, and it seems (to me, at first glance, thanks to rogoman Putting "$3000" (decent parts, I suppose) into making a KA (all 3 kinds of it were covered in the article) a Turbo KA will be checper than putting in an SR20 from Japan, "$10,000"... or an RB, which is supposed to be VERY involved, and I can see why: "More than $10,000"....
> 
> ... I'd say KA-T, this is what I would do. P.S.: There is already a KA-something in your 240SX, unless you bought it as a shell with no engine (cool,) or already swapped (cooler..)



sorry but i forgot to tell u guys that i already have an engine but its the KA24E not the DE... so I don't really know how turbo friendly it would be with stock internals... and the SR swap is more like around $2,500 for the engine and i have some hook ups to put it in...


----------



## El Nismo (Jun 21, 2004)

SR SR SR. No mechanical valvetrain like a KA. Already low compression, oil-sqirted pistons. Big power potential, and if you stay out of it some: 30 mpg to boot. After market support cannot be beat. I got my 96/97 S13 blacktop front clip (w/ 49,000 km) for 3100 shipped. SR is the way it should have been for the USDM.


----------



## El Nismo (Jun 21, 2004)

And SR makes your S13 have 50/50 weight distribution.


----------



## madmax240 (Apr 1, 2007)

It all depends on what your goals are. If price is not an issue than the six cylinder engines seem attractive. I heard that the VQ35de engine when installed is so far back that the weight distribution is not affected much over factory. Obviously the potential for power is greater in the six cylinders, With the exception of the RB engines they might even be easier to pass emissions at a higher power level than the SR20 would be. 400 horses from a 2jz, VQ, or RB would be a lot easier, a little more reliable (In terms of engine reliability, I can't speak for other issues such as wiring, computers, a toyota engine in a nissan. . .) All of the swaps have been done before. The SR20 is by far the most likely candidate for the tuner looking to do it themselves. The others would probably be best sent off and done by a professional that does this sort of thing for a living. The 2jz has the exhaust on the opposite side of the engine bay and from what I've seen is pricier than the RB26(not necessarily the RB25 which is way cheaper), and if you find a cheaper 2jz that probably means its an automatic. RB's have their exhaust on the same side of the engine bay as your current set-up. The VQ I believe needs a custom intake manifold untilized to clear the hood, or it has to be set so low that you'd risk damaging the oil pan. I am aware of kits for the RB26, RB25, and 2JZ. You might have to do some research but there's probably one for the VQ35 as well. Or just to make your life more complicated, you could be real unique and toss in a VG30dett! (300zx twin turbo)


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

aint no basic sr swap gonna run you 10k no way.


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

Ok...the SR vs. KA debate has gone on for years, and will go on for years to come... However... you cannot bring oil squirters into the arguement due to the fact that the DOHC KA DOES have oil squirters, the SOHC does not, however, they can be added to the SOHC. And money wise... a KA with forged rods and pistons w/ stock SR turbo parts will run with an SR all day long... and it won't cost you as much as swapping in an SR... however, you have to do internals. Depends on what you truly want to do. Also...the KA has more torque outta the box than the SR... longer stroke and higher displacement.

Your SOHC KA is very boost friendly actually. Lower compression than the DOHC...and there are many SOHC KA-T's out there visit KA-T.org for some more info on KA-T's.

Now...for the motors you listed. 
Best bang for your buck... RB20... no doubt. You can get them relatively cheap, there's a shop here that'll do one for 3700 out the door.

The SR20 was made to fit in the S chassis yes, no way around it. Is it a better motor than the KA, debateable (we're not getting into that here). Due to the fact that it was made to fit, it will use the same motor and trans mounts as your KA, and wiring is much easier, but the SR is in higher demand than the RB20, so it'll actually run you right around the same cost, depending on your supplier/installer.

The VQ... a V6 out of a few nissans and infiniti's, probably the hardest of them to make fit. I'm not aware of any company that makes mounts for a VQ into an S chassis (if there are some out there, correct me). And I'm pretty sure the VQ is a wiring nightmare into the S chassis.

Now... my personal choices... 
I'm building a '91 Hatch with a fully built KA-T
and a '92 Coupe with a basically stock RB20 (save for front mount, clutch, boost controller)


----------



## 180hero (Apr 23, 2007)

r there as much parts avalible for the RB20?? cuz i live in hawaii and shipping is pretty much a bitch and a half... and also, with the RB20, won't i need sepcial mounts... and i also didn't know that KA parts and SR parts were interchangeable... could i use an SR head... or even a DE head?? (never really thought about trying to put SR parts in the KA)


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

SR and KA parts aren't all interchangable, certain things like injectors are, but not yeads, they are different blocks, different displacement and all... 

and yes you will need special conversion mounts for the RB. As for the SR it'll bolt right in. Getting RB parts is just the same as getting SR parts... you have to go to an SR parts supplier for SR parts, and you have to go to an RB parts supplier for RB parts... really the same thing, just different places.


----------



## 180hero (Apr 23, 2007)

which one is the cheaper of the 2?? I'm still in high school with a small jobs here and there... but i figure it'd be the same output rite??


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

Money wise...the SR will probably be a little cheaper in the long run...just cause you don't need custom mounts, intercooler piping kits fit with very minor modifications, and wiring you can pretty much do yourself... The RB will need custom mounts, you'll need custom intercooler piping, and wiring is a little more extensive, so you might end up buying a pre-fabbed harness.


----------



## El Nismo (Jun 21, 2004)

240luvr said:


> Ok... you cannot bring oil squirters into the arguement due to the fact that the DOHC KA DOES have oil squirters, the SOHC does not, however, they can be added to the SOHC. And money wise... a KA with forged rods and pistons w/ stock SR turbo parts will run with an SR all day long... and it won't cost you as much as swapping in an SR... however, you have to do internals



I thought he said '89 like mine, ie. no oil squirters.

If you can get a KA pulled, rebuilt with forged internals, installed with all the plumbing, IC, turbo/manifolds, computer and outlet elbow and come in under a whole SR front clip from the most expensive place you can think of; the cost of living there must be very low and nothing like Hawaii.


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

KA pull...free... you do it yourself... 
Forged rods...400... 
Forged pistons... 450... 
Clevitte bearings... 75... 
Metal Head Gasket... 85...
ARP Main and Head bolts... 200...
My math puts that at 1,310... And it'll bolt right back in... 

Now... you need to get some turbo parts from an SR... SR T25 or T28 depending on cost... and injectors, a cheap turbo manifold, you can actually run the SR's factory side mount w/ piping.... and all in all, it'll run you right around the same price as an SR will... and any replacement parts are readily available at autozone... AND...you have more displacement...thus more torque...AND...you have a fully built bottom end, so you can turn up the boost and not be too afraid...so you can actually push the motor furthur than you can the SR...

And yes, I know he said an 89... thus no oil squirters, but people always try to say the KA isn't boost worthy because of squirters... The DOHC's DO HAVE OIL SQUIRTERS, the SOHC's do not, but they are very boost friendly... check out KA-T.org and see what I'm talking about...


----------



## 180hero (Apr 23, 2007)

well.. the engine already has 187,257 miles on it... I'm not sure how much more it can take... my friend has a guy near by that is selling an SR20 (NA) for 2200 and i figure we could just build our own turbo... that way, I can have an A/C that works as well... what do u guys think?


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

2200 for an NA SR20 is a rip off. you can buy a CA18 for that much. you might even be able to find a red-top for that price.


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

Yeah, you don't want to buy an NA SR20. It's not worth your money. If you buy an NA SR20 and then turbo it, you might as well have turbo'd your KA and saved a lot of cash then.


----------



## SweetBoss (Apr 25, 2007)

*Help!!!*

I ride a Nissan XTrail and I need an unsolicited advice from you guys, My XTrail's constant velocity boot and exhaust are not in a good condition and somebody told me that there are certain distributors that offers a high quality car parts that can replace my old Nissan Nissan CV Boot and Nissan Exhaust. Can somebody help me out with my problem because I really want to be sure of what I am getting. Thanks


----------



## 180hero (Apr 23, 2007)

wuts the difference between the CA's and the KA's besides displacement... or is that it??


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

CA uses timing belt, KA uses timing chain... different intake manifold design. It's pretty much said to be a mini-RB... if i were to evey swap a fourcylinder in it'd be a CA... no doubt. But I'll stick w/ my KA-T and my RB20 for now.


----------



## 180hero (Apr 23, 2007)

hmm... does it give off that shitty civic sound when mod'ed?? or does it sound like an turbo's KA?? and pricing wise... is it cheaper than an SR for the engine?? is it jus like a regular SR swap so it can go w/o different mounts??


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

A CA18DET is a badas motor! i mean, they were only in the S13 for 2 years before the SR came in, but its a good engine. problem with them is that they are old, and since it was only 2 years running, after market parts are not as plentyful as an SR. but its an iron block, 1.8L 4 cylender. turbo(duh!). i'd choose this over anything else pesonally. this motor can handle good amounts of power on a stock block. well, sort of. the head gasket ikes to blow at around 300-350HP. no biggie though. replace it with a 2mm thick MHG and life will be sweet. my cousin is currently building one up. he suggest that you get the block o-ringed of your gonna try for 400HP. but this motor is bad ass. you say your from hawaii? i from there too( i live in VA now though). i was livin on Oahu, up in Millville(mililani), waipahu, waikele, ewa beach, kalihi, wahiawa, and makakilo. just moved asround alot. if you live on that island, then i know where you can go for answers. if you go on nimitz highway (the part thats under H1) going away from the airport, on your right side you'll pass the airport inn and the plaza inn, you'll see a carshop, Wicked Machine Racing (WMR). they can get you anything you want. i picked up a CA18 complete front kit(headlights, fenders the works) and it even came with the WHOLE drivetrain, i mean drive shaft, rear diff, and axles and brakes and suspension, all for 2200. the thing about CA's is that they are old, and mine had 220,000km on it. but still, it was a deal and a half. i was about to do a complete RHD conversion to my 240, and make it an "authentic" silvia, but i sold it before i could to get a different car( and that car is still in hawaii, damn! blew the motor on it-93 RX-7, Yellow)..but yups. go to WMR and they will hook you up, son!


----------



## 180hero (Apr 23, 2007)

do u have their number cuz I'm on the big island... I just need help building my car is all...


----------



## shubaru240 (Apr 10, 2007)

i personally want a rb25 and am in the process of getting one for 1700 before shipping how hard is that to put in? becaus i want power


----------



## madmax240 (Apr 1, 2007)

Just think of it this way. Its "cheaper" to stay with the engine that's already in the car(until it blows up). But if output really is the same why swap? The SR20 swap is done for a reason, but a budget build ( by budget I mean highschool budget) usually means you should stick with the KA. Or wait a little while, go to college, get a decent job, make lots of money and build whatever you desire. If you want to do an engine swap on a highschool build-up budget either you need rich parents, or dedicate every penny to your car (that means no girlfriends)! Even a KA build is going to be semi-pricey, hell, anything having to do with a car means its pricey. Goodluck!


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

for all you RB Swappers, Mckiney Racing is the place to go. they've done em all, from an RB20 to an RB26, and are currently working on a RB30 with RB26 Head. check em out!
for the guy who started this, 180hero, i'd say get with some car nuts, and find out what they know, and where the good shop is at.or even stick with the KA(DE that is) and turbo the fucker. let me tell you, you get 250whp in a 240, and it'll feel fast enough. the car is about 2600lbs, so it don't need monster power. spend good money on your suspension, wheels/tires/brakes, chassis, and engine management. that is whats going to make the car shine the most!


----------



## 180hero (Apr 23, 2007)

well.. then does anyone know where i can get a DE cuz i only have an E....


----------



## madmax240 (Apr 1, 2007)

Junkyard brotha! Thats the beauty of the dohc ka engines (the sohc engines too) they're in junkyards a plenty and cheap too!


----------



## 180hero (Apr 23, 2007)

well... i have narrowed my decision down... the choices that I'm looking at is eather the CA18DET, which is cheaper and more rare, or the SR20DET, which everybody has one but parts are readily avilible.... need more opinions...


----------



## Big_E-Dog (Jan 28, 2005)

also if you get an sr you can put a nismo sticker and get the nismo motor mounts.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

Big_E-Dog said:


> also if you get an sr you can put a nismo sticker and get the nismo motor mounts.


wtf.........


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

I personally think the CA is a superior engine to the SR...

CA all the way!


----------

